# Looking for power window regulators



## Izzie87 (May 13, 2010)

Hello! I recently bought a 1990 Nissan Stanza XE and among the list of things I have to fix on it, I have to fix both passenger window regulators. I'm in the search for just the regulators for both pass. windows only because the little plastic piece that holds the cable in place within the track has broken into about 6 pieces. If anyone has any helpful advice on where I can find regulators I'd greatly appreciate it. 
Thanks


----------

